# rl driver problem



## YuryG (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm on 10-stable amd64. Week or so ago I've tried to upgrade (from source, using svn).
After reboot I've lost my network. Here's excerpts from my dmesg.boot.

```
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xfebffc00-0xfebffcff irq 20 at device 5.0 on pci4
rl0: reset never completed!
miibus1: <MII bus> on rl0
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:30:84:**:**:**
rl0: reset never completed!
rl0: link state changed to UP
```
`ifconfig` says that rl0 is active after that, but no LEDs are ON on the card and even LAN cable could be absent. So, I am not able to connect to anything using my old Realtek PCI card.
On the same machine I have Windows, that still work with the card just the same as earlier.


----------

